# Cthulhu Wars advert - a bit too risqué?



## Quartz (Apr 24, 2016)

*Cthulhu Wars advert - a bit too risqué?*

I've just noticed the Cthulhu Wars advert and I'm wondering if it's a bit too risqué for ENWorld. It's a woman with tentacles covering the bare (ahem) minimum.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 24, 2016)

Most of the ads are served up by Google - these are not under Morrus' control, and not everyone sees the same ads.

If something is really inappropriate, or leads to malware, if you give us the link it can be reported to Google, but otherwise, Morrus can't do much about it.


----------



## Quartz (Apr 26, 2016)

Here are the links:

https://googleads.g.doubleclick.net...1816687860/1228867626&nm=3&nx=137&ny=202&mb=2

https://tpc.googlesyndication.com/simgad/5883526047744303621


----------

